# Pan Am Hercules Clipper



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the 1:200 Minicraft What-if Spruce Goose Pan Am Clipper. This kit is a bit of a dog to build but it looks good on the shelf when done. White airplanes are a pain. For me they are hard to paint and hard to take pictures of. It actually looks better in person because I used a lot of panel shading in the white but it is all washed out in the pictures. When I was glueing the stand together I cracked it so I decided to spray it with some make it stone paint from a rattle can. Then I tried to paint it like marble. I need a little more work on that.
































I took this last picture with a Dragon 1:200 B-52 to show how big this plane is.








Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

That looks great, Els......and a very cool idea. :thumbsup:

I agree with you on white finishes.......they are indeed a pain and I tend to avoid them.

Well done!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've found that shooting a white model on a very light background helps to see detail -at least if you're using an auto-exposure.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
JohnP, thanks for the tip. I have a light gray background, I will give that a try and see how it works.
Els


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I shot this star destroyer against white paper, and I'm very happy with how all the detail showed:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/rsd1.html


----------

